
Why passenger jets could soon be flying in formation - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/airbus-formation-flight/index.html
======
gervwyk
This is cool. I actually did my Masters on autopilot design for the follower
aircraft back in 2015, also under a Airbus future project. Nice to see it make
some headlines.

